
Ask HN: What's your current side project? - selmat
...looking for inspiration how to spend a free time during next few months.
======
AlexITC
While I don't work too much in it due to the current lack of time, I built
cryptocoinalerts.net ([https://github.com/AlexITC/crypto-coin-
alerts](https://github.com/AlexITC/crypto-coin-alerts)) some months ago,
decided to be an open source project from the beginning and while it has
served its purpose (put real work in a project that potential clients could
evaluate), I ended up extracting a library from it
([https://github.com/AlexITC/playsonify](https://github.com/AlexITC/playsonify))
which I have being used in other projects.

------
bartcobain
Writing a book about contemporary occultism.

